# XP in LinuX

## Blackburns_gentoo

Hi Leute, 

ich hab mal gehört dam man das gesamte windows unter linux emuliren kan (in nem fenstermodus oder so,) könnt ihr das bestätigen? 

giebts das eine komplete windows eumlation? wen ja, wie nent sich das?

MFG

     BlackBurns_Gentoo

----------

## primat

vmware (kostet aber)

Gruss

primat

----------

## z4Rilla

qemu + das kqemu modul.

Musst du mal bisschen im forum suchen -- es gibt ein ebuild.

Das was im offiziellen portage ist, kommt ohne kernel modul und ist deswegen langsamer.

Die Installation von 2000/xp kann etwas Nerven kosten.

Die Geschwindigkeit hängt stark vom Hostrechner ab, also zocken ist nicht drin aber kleinere Anwendungen lassen sich passabel benutzen

----------

## zielscheibe

-->VMWARE 

http://www.vmware.com/products/desktop/ws_features.html

Ist aber nicht ganz billig und ohne komplette DirectX Unterstützung.

----------

## mrsteven

Google ist dein Freund:  :Arrow:  http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=%22Windows+Emulator%22&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=

Also, es gibt z.B.:

wine

bochs

cedega/winex (k.A. kann sein, dass ich hier was durcheinanderbringe)

----------

## pablo_supertux

Sag mal, so viel vermisst du Windows, dass du es auch unter GNU/Linux haben musst?

----------

## furanku

WindowsXP läuft unter den aktuellen Versionen von qemu, zumindest berichten die meisten das es klappt, und ich kann mich dem nur anschließen, obwohl XP noch nicht zu den vom qemu offiziell unterstützen Betriebssystemen gehört. Einen Screenshot findest Du z.B.  in diesem Artikel.

Die ebuilds die im Portage Tree sind, sind allerdings zu alt. Eine Anleitung, wie man die aktuelle CVS Version von qemu unter Gentoo installiert findest Du hier. Die Geschwindigkeit er Emulation liegt (mit dem Accelarator Kernelmodul) bei einem drittel bis einem fünftel der Geschwindigkeit eines nativen Windows System. Netzwerk Unterstützung ist kein Problem, allerdings ist das Ansprechen der Hardware des Gast-Systems etwas komplizierter (z.B. CD Rom, besser als ISO Image, dann kann man auch im Betrieb wechseln) bis noch kaum implementiert (z.B. USB). Falls Du also z.B. einen nicht von Sane unterstützen Scanner in Betrieb nehmen willst: Leider noch Fehlanzeige... Auch für Spiele reicht weder die Leistung der emulierten Grafik Karte, noch die Geschwindigkeit des Emulators aus. Ansonsten läuft eigentlich alles.

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

DANKE VIEL MALS!! 

ihr seit echt spitze, ich wert mich mal mit diesen begrifen umsehen.  :Smile: 

MFG

    BlackBurns_Gentoo

----------

## Freiburg

dabei sei aber gesagt das vmware sicher schneller ist, da kein Prozessor emuliert wird. Qemu kann um einiges langsamer sein!!

----------

## Anarcho

vmware ist das geld schon wert. 

es unterstützt usb-pass-through und ist einfach total schnell.

die hoffentlich bald kommende version 5 soll ja nochmal besser sein und die beta läuft auf meinem notebook zum testen.

neu ist zum beispiel ein feature, bei dem die auflösung von windows automatisch an die fenstergrösse angepasst wird. besonders auf meinem 16:10 display ist das wirklich von vorteil.

----------

## Ragin

Ich habe mit vmware bisher eher schlechtere Erfahrungen gemacht. Teilweise war es einfach zu langsam. Dann war die emulierte Hardware schlecht usw.

Eine native Schnittstelle zur normalen Hardware (sollte ja über die Treiber möglich sein) wäre da wahrscheinlich um einiges schneller und effizienter.

----------

## Anarcho

ALso ich arbeite mit Vmware, wobei das Image sogar auf ner dm-crypt partition läuft und bin mit der performance zufrieden. 

USB-Geräte kann man durchschleifen und nutzen und ich habe mal gelesen das auch CD-Brennen möglich sein soll.

Netzwerk ist ebenso problemlos, sogar ipx für Novell funktioniert ohne das ipx im kernel integriert sein muss.

----------

## Freiburg

Jepp vmware ist schon was feines, bis auf den Preis. Schade eigentlich, sogar die Studentenversion ist nicht gerade billig.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe auf meinem Rechner

CPU Typ	AMD Athlon 64, 2200 MHz (11 x 200) 3200+ 1GB RAM qenu mit WindowsXP installiert. Läuft. Aber auch nach der Deaktivierung der meisten Dienste lädt die Installation nicht dazu ein Programme zu installieren. Windws98 läßt sich bei mir mit qemu übrigens nicht installieren, obwohl es dafür eine gut dokumentierte deutsche Anleitung gibt.

Vmware läuft bei mir im Moment nicht. (Wollte mal sehen, ob man alkohol120% und clonecd u.ä. zum Laufen bewegen kann.)

Und zum Sielen mußt Du sowieso auf cedega ausweichen.

Also, wenn Du cedega und Vmware kaufst, hast Du einen dürftigen Windows Ersatz, der Dich mehr kostet als WindowsXP.

Es gibt übrigens noch win4lin. Aber wie das auf die Dauer sauber laufen soll ???

----------

## Anarcho

Naja, vmware biete ja schon noch ein wenig mehr als "nur" das Windows zur verfügung zu stellen.

Man hat immer noch das Hostsystem, was gerade bei Windows-Abstürzen wichtig ist. Man kann sich auch mehrere Windows-Version gleichzeit installieren um z.b. bestimmte Software zu testen.

----------

## z4Rilla

 *Freiburg wrote:*   

> dabei sei aber gesagt das vmware sicher schneller ist, da kein Prozessor emuliert wird. Qemu kann um einiges langsamer sein!!

 

wie meinst du das ?

wenn man das qemu kernel modul lädt, wird soweit ich weiß, auch binärcode nativ ausgeführt (solange er für die Hostarchitektur compiliert ist).

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

wen das so stimt, dan is das ne feine sache, ich hab bis jetzt nur schlechtes gehört, aber gut das ich mal gefragt hab, dan mus ich mir wirklich mal Vmware zulegen  :Wink: 

MFG

    BlackBurns_Gentoo

----------

